# Google Images is extremely NSFW!



## tagzard (Oct 8, 2011)

Does anyone besides me notice that google images gets EXTREMELY nsfw towards the bottom. I mean like it is unnecessary. Why do they have all of these pics, Even when I am at school I still find NSFW pictures. It gets on my nerves. I mean I can't even type videogames with out google getting NSFW on me.


Discuss.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

...Are you serious?  You're *just* finding this out?

inb4 welcome to the- no, screw it.

Welcome to the internet.


----------



## tagzard (Oct 8, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ...Are you serious?  You're *just* finding this out?
> 
> inb4 welcome to the- no, screw it.
> 
> Welcome to the internet.


To be honest yes. I haven't really been using Google images recently until I entered high school. And it is getting annoying.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 8, 2011)

... You're just now finding this out...?


----------



## Nujui (Oct 8, 2011)

It's the internet.

What do you expect to find, rainbows and ponies?


.....well, you'd probably find the ponies....


----------



## chyyran (Oct 8, 2011)

The Internet, you will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villany.

Deal with it, the Google crawler is a bot, it can't distinguish between safe, and NSFW.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 8, 2011)

Nujui said:
			
		

> you'd probably find the ponies....



Oh, you can find some very...... interesting..... pictures from "fan-made" My Little Pony art.


----------



## tagzard (Oct 8, 2011)

God. And when I am at school, i am afraid the teachers are gunna think I am looking at pr0nz


----------



## Nujui (Oct 8, 2011)

That's kinda what I was implying Xuphor.



			
				tagzard said:
			
		

> God. And when I am at school, i am afraid the teachers are gunna think I am looking at pr0nz


If you feel that you've seen something you shouldn't have, but didn't mean too, then just tell the teacher.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

Nujui said:
			
		

> That's kinda what I was implying Xuphor.


I think she was implying something more.   Something...deeper.


----------



## tagzard (Oct 8, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Nujui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Like there a hobby project. And I googled imaged Team Fortress 2, then boom, NSFW, c'mon google give me a break. And yes. I have seen the ponie fan art. Very disturbing.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

And you wouldn't believe how much Phoenix Wright Yaoi shows up with Safe Search on.  Most of it's just regular fanart, but it can get...pretty bad...


----------



## WolfSpider (Oct 8, 2011)

Did you turn on the safe search? It should help a little.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 8, 2011)

ever googled princess peach now thats nsfw


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 8, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Nujui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very much so. 

Speaking of which, here's the only SFW work one related:





I lol'd.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Oct 8, 2011)

srr for being a dummy whats nsfw


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 8, 2011)

Luigi2011SM64 said:
			
		

> srr for being a dummy whats nsfw



Not Safe for Work, aka anything with strong cussing, violence, or in this thread's case, 18+ porn.


----------



## wasim (Oct 8, 2011)

TBH i never noticed it till now

mostly because i don't use google images much


----------



## iFish (Oct 8, 2011)

This is why safe search exists.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 8, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> This is why safe search exists.


Couldn't have said it better myself. If you can't handle the content, there's SafeSearch to filter out most or all of the NSFW stuff.


----------



## titen96 (Oct 8, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont schools have safesearch locked on moderate? at least mine does


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 8, 2011)

titen96 said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what i thought...


Also OP, what do *you *consider to be NSFW btw....


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I surmise that Safe Search is on.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 8, 2011)

Really Tagzard


----------



## HeyItzRayy (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the Internet. Enjoy your Stay.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Oct 8, 2011)

Let me get serious with this.
1) Fitreing is not perfect. I sometimes turn off the fitre for more results, some which are actually work-safe.
2) Links are arranged according to relevancy. Since Google has such an extensive reach, near the end of your search queue, you are bound to be left with "junk" sites (some which can be pornographic)which may only remotely mention your search term or only have a link to a site that contains the search term.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Oct 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGBFGH5OqoI


----------



## mameks (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 9, 2011)

I find pictures of porn while surfing with safesearch on moderate. Doesn't really matter.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 9, 2011)

Type in a female anime characters name in Katakana or Kanji then go to image you may see 2-3 or even more NSFW images, it's even more evident if she originally came from a visual novel, I got a nice sex CG of Ange doing this with safesearch on moderate.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 9, 2011)

tagzard said:


> QUOTE(machomuu @ Oct 7 2011, 08:54 PM)
> ...Are you serious?  You're *just* finding this out?
> 
> 
> ...



You've just started to use...

And you're...

What.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 9, 2011)

I searched "Team Fortress 2" on moderate and strict and didn't see anything particularly egregious on either.

Maybe you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 9, 2011)

A few weeks ago I google-imaged "cat" and some other word I can't remember and was rudely greeted by an asian lady crushing a cat with her heels.

So yeah, that experience I had kinda supports the position of the OP.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 9, 2011)

Snailface said:


> A few weeks ago I google-imaged "cat" and some other word I can't remember and was rudely greeted by an asian lady crushing a cat with her heels.
> 
> So yeah, that experience I had kinda supports the position of the OP.


My curiosity is getting the best of me, I really want to see the picture.
Are you sure you don't remember the other word?


----------



## Snailface (Oct 9, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:


> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> > A few weeks ago I google-imaged "cat" and some other word I can't remember and was rudely greeted by an asian lady crushing a cat with her heels.
> ...


I honestly don't remember the other keyword. It's really difficult for me to even want to think about.

Trust me you _don't _want to see it.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

What does NFSW mean?


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> What does NFSW mean?


Not Safe For Work


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 9, 2011)

1) Put Google Images on full safe search.
2) Search for something innocent, like Super Mario and Princess Peach.
3) Go to the later pages.
4) Still find NSFW images.

Do what now?



Canonbeat234 said:


> What does NFSW mean?


Never fear, silly warrior!

However, if you meant NSFW.. That's Not Safe For Work.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 10, 2011)

mthrnite said:


> I searched "Team Fortress 2" on moderate and strict and didn't see anything particularly egregious on either.
> 
> Maybe you're doing it wrong.



Nah, he's not doing it at all.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 10, 2011)

Search cheez-its. I found tits with cheez-its.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 10, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Search cheez-its. I found tits with cheez-its.



Strange. When I try it all I find are cheez-its with tits.


----------



## tagzard (Oct 11, 2011)

mthrnite said:


> I searched "Team Fortress 2" on moderate and strict and didn't see anything particularly egregious on either.
> 
> Maybe you're doing it wrong.


I have it on safe off. IT is the last image.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 11, 2011)

tagzard said:


> I have it on safe off. IT is the last image.



Then turn safe on.

Provided you're not searching Final Fantasy heroines on Google Images, you should be fine.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 11, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Search cheez-its. I found tits with cheez-its.
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Snailface said:


> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> > Snailface said:
> ...


I don't like it when people say that to me. You don't know him; you're just telling him he doesn't want to see it because you wish you hadn't. If he didn't want to see it he wouldn't have asked.


----------

